# What to have, what not to have in case SHTF and where to get it...



## velvetmerlin (Mar 20, 2013)

Greetings all, new here and am working on getting my kit(s) put together as well as beginning fortifying my homestead for self sustainability. I was wondering what you all consider important, what products you all prefer (brands and the like), which you dislike and where you get your stuff and who you would recommend. Thanks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Man that is a book worth of material you are asking. You might want to start on research before you hit development , but i like you note the important of sustainability; I'm not one into long term stores of food items and such. Just remember everyone and even every property is different.

1) Water - you can't last more than a few days without it,
2) Food - it takes 3 months in a good environment to grow some,
3) Shelter, energy, transportation and defense 

That's my short list.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Where you live will make a big difference but some things are consistent.

Shelter & water are tops on the list. A garden thrives on rain water so a rain collection system will pay for itself in increased produce. If in an area that gets cold for long periods a means to heat with outside utilities or when lost.

If possible build a root cellar to double as a storm shelter. If you can't do it below ground do it above ground.

You can easily store alot of flour, salt, & sugar so learn how to make various breads. Along with the garden is canning but learn to can meats also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome,
First thing you need is a way to defend what is yours other wise your just storing it for the one that will take it.
Once you cover security start building on water food shelter ect


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Shelter - in extreme conditions you will only live three hours without it.
Water - lack of it will kill you in three days.
food - the lack of it will kill in three weeks.
Medical and first aid - the medicines you need to stay alive and the kit to repair injuries and keep them clean.
food gathering - nets, traps - learn to make them from city garbage and woodland supplies.
Defense - (also for food gathering if necessary) 22LR bolt action rifle, 223 or 308 bolt action rifle, 12 gauge pump action shotgun, 357 mag pistol, then if you want you can get a semi-auto rifle in 223 or 7.62x39.
Gear - think survival for your area - shovel, heavy hatchet, long knife or machette, hunting/skinning knife, at least two folding pocket knives of good quality, plastic trash bags (the bigger the better), rope (poly), para-cord, fishing line (6-10-20- and 40lb strengths), small squeeze bottle of bleach (water purification), sewing kit, good boots, change of clothes, extra socks and underwear, heavy coat and balaclava, sunshade hat (wide brim). 
If you wear glasses get an extra pair, If you have to take medicine to stay alive the talk to your doctor about storage, talk to your doctor about antibiotics, get any elective surgery out of the way.


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

well I am in Cyprus and would recommend keeping some cash.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^^ Word.

To the wise. From the voice of current personal experience....


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here where the shit is hitting the fan we have been told electric and water will remain.

So get food and save loads of cash and maybe ammo just incase.

I have been surprised as bakers here have dropped prices on milk and bread over 50% while the current issue continues.

When the shirt hits the fan people seem to stick together and help each other out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cyprus has issues but it has not hit the fan yet.
There is still food in the store still gas electric. Far from a jungle yet if it ever gets to that.
When STHF one of the first things that happens cash becomes worthless.


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

Trust me from someone on the ground, shops are running out of food and shops are only wanting cash and the ATMs are running dry.

How many people could go one week without using a credit card? Also not being able to got to a ATM when ever they need a bit of cash? I have and am still doing this

http://www.cyprus-mail.com/cash/cash-demands-impacting-supermarket-shelves/20130323

http://www.cyprus-mail.com/cash/plenty-fuel-just-not-enough-cash/20130323


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long as they are still taking printed currency your still a float.
Good luck


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Water - lack of it will kill you in three days.


This is absolute bs. I went 6 full days without food or water and I was fine. In a high heat high sweat high exertion situation you will dehydrate faster but for sticking out at a building playing it cool you can go two weeks without water, I was fine after 6 days when I felt that going any longer could endanger my kidneys. But no, the 3 days without water dead thing is a total myth.

Bear in mind tons of people are chronically dehydrated due to their diet. You should be drinking 2-3L of water a day. Now I'm not recommending going without water, one of my or #1 frankly ranks right up there with my bivy bag in terms of my essentials (they are actually my only two essentials) is my 0.02 micron water filter.

But no you can survive much longer than 3 days without water. I don't even think I started to get pastey until day 4 or so.

I documented this is pretty much the end 




if you want to see the whole thing to see how dehydration progresses use the search term "Dehydration and Starvation Hour"


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

velvetmerlin said:


> Greetings all, new here and am working on getting my kit(s) put together as well as beginning fortifying my homestead for self sustainability. I was wondering what you all consider important, what products you all prefer (brands and the like), which you dislike and where you get your stuff and who you would recommend. Thanks!


To big and general a question, search this forum and read up on specific subject and start learning. I would suggest this book for starters
How to Survive the End of the World as We Know It: Tactics, Techniques, and Technologies for Uncertain Times: James Wesley Rawles: 9780452295834: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not sure I can add much to all the already given great advice. IMO, instead of shelling out lots of money for a prefilled medical bag from someplace like CTD, I purchased a fairly cheap, but large toolbag from lowes and filled it with medical supplies myself. Now filled with about everything a person should need to take care of most first aid injuries, and lots of it, and at a fraction of the cost, all in a grab it and go bag. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Food - I do not purchase any of those name brand survival foods. Especially Wise - just terrible. - 
Water
Medical supplies
ammunition
items for barter
rabbits - i raise them for meat
seeds for my garden


----------



## burkecj (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it all depends on your location and what you're preparing for.

If you're in a city and preparing for a natural disaster or epidemic, in other words, a rapid disintegration scenario with a high potential for civil unrest, then obviously mobility and personal safety are going to be your main priorities. You're looking at your BOB and your vehicle, you're hopefully doing drills, etc., you're looking at your gear, what it weighs, cache'ing along a planned exit route, all that.

If you're like me, you're in a rural area with a lot of self-reliant people around, and you're more worried about a more gradual breakdown of the economy and the state. Well, in that case, I'm much more interested in making sure my land can reliably produce food, fuel, and water. Obviously this isn't on the radar for someone living in an apartment or a small suburban lot.

Certain things will be common to both approaches, though:

1. Short/medium-term food supply.
2. Some way to quickly process drinking water (e.g., lifestraw)
3. Guns and ammo.
4. Power/heat source (e.g., biolite stove)
5. Medical (first aid, oral and topical antibiotics, antihistamines, disinfectants, painkillers, etc).
6. Basic toolkit, depending on terrain and climate (machete, plenty of rope/paracord, folding saw, tarp).

Though I'm sure people have already gone into a lot of detail of the various ideal kits for each scenario.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Burkecj, have you given any thought to storing cold weather seeds? I have a lot here lately. Turnips for example, I live here in WV where it gets pretty cold in the winter, and I am still getting turnips out of my garden.


----------

